# DIY building advice



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

In the near future I'm looking to build Annabelle a new cage, probably out of wire cubes and coroplast as seen in the cage set ups thread. So I was just looking for any advice/tips from those of you that have done this!  I'm kind of a DIY noob...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Zip ties!

They will be your best friends


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Zip ties!
> 
> They will be your best friends


Yup! C&C cages are SUPER easy to make - the only tricky part is getting them to stay together really tight. But zip ties make that part easy too!


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

OK........I have to bite the bullet and ask, what's C&C/what does it stand for


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Cube and coroplast. 

The cube refers to wire closet shelving. You attach them to each other to make cubes. 

Coroplast is basically plastic cardboard.


----------



## heythere.jess (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been looking into making one of these as well! About how expensive are they to make? Where can you get the shelving and coroplast? And are they easy to transport? I'm moving in the next few months and I'm curious as to how difficult it'll be to transfer Midge.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

heythere.jess said:


> I've been looking into making one of these as well! About how expensive are they to make? Where can you get the shelving and coroplast? And are they easy to transport? I'm moving in the next few months and I'm curious as to how difficult it'll be to transfer Midge.


A c&c cage will be a lot cheaper to make than buying a guinea pig/rabbit cage that is the same size. My cage is quite big (around 2x3 cubes) and it cost me around $40 in total to make the cage 

The shelving units you should be able to find anywhere like Walmart, etc. The coroplast you could find at Home Depot under "corrugated plastic" or you could go to a sign shop and see if they'll sell it to you there. I got mine from an art supply store (and on sale because I had enough points to get it half price )

In terms of transport, the only difficult part would be the actual box you have to make out of the coroplast since you can't disassemble it like the cubes that go around it.


----------



## heythere.jess (Apr 17, 2011)

This is all such helpful information! I am so excited to make a cage for Midge, hopefully with an enclosed loft.  Are there any how-to guides anywhere on how to do all this stuff?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Yup, about $40 is right. My cubes were $18 at target and my coroplast was I think $14 from a sigh store. Plus some taxes and a bag of zip ties, there you have it!

This is a great how-to http://guineapigcages.com/howto.htm The only thing I did different for that was added more extra around the edges - hedgie cages should have about an 8 inch wall on each side


----------

